# Problems with large pictures in Firefox



## nakal (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi @all,

many people, including myself, have problems with Firefox at the moment. It seems that something hangs in Xorg when Firefox displays larger pictures (for example a single JPEG file). The larger the picture the worse the effect.

When showing such a picture the Xorg log files show this message:

```
[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.
```

A picture at approx 6000x4000 can freeze Firefox for over a minute until it continues. The problem starts to appear at about 3000x2000 where the switch to such a tab inside Firefox can take a few seconds. And very huge pictures (over 10000x6000) freeze the whole Xorg desktop for long time, not only Firefox.

Does anyone know what is going on here?


----------



## kamikaze (Mar 3, 2013)

I can confirm this on stable/9 amd64. A 100mpx image freezes the entire X server for several minutes. Only the mouse cursor still reacts. Key/mouse events during this time accumulate and are acted out when the freeze ends.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 3, 2013)

I see a delay, but not the error message, which is driver related.


----------



## Yamagi (Mar 3, 2013)

The same Problem here. Just as another data point: This system is build with WITH_NEW_XORG.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 3, 2013)

I used to get the same error from time to time when playing videos using mplayer with *vo=gl2*. The mouse pointer would still move but wouldn't click and the keyboard wouldn't respond either. I've never waited to see what happened next; I would just press the power button and the machine would power off normally.
A week or two ago I switched to *vo=x11* and since then it has been working properly.

I'm using an old (Gen 2) Intel GPU and Xorg without KMS.

Try playing with hardware acceleration/rendering settings in Firefox.


----------



## nakal (Mar 5, 2013)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Try playing with hardware acceleration/rendering settings in Firefox.



No success. I switched off acceleration and edited some about:config entries also started in "safe mode". Nothing helps here. Firefox is always slow when displaying large pictures.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 5, 2013)

Jan Beich posted a couple of suggestions in the freebsd-ports: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2013-March/081805.html

The first one, setting the MOZ_DISABLE_IMAGE_OPTIMIZE environment variable to 1, worked for me.


----------



## nakal (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes it helps. Now it just stops for two seconds while drawing a large picture instead of thirty. Thank you. Is there a problem with the XRender extension on FreeBSD?


----------

